# King-eL Production Presents: "Monsters" Series



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL Production Presents: Monsters.
*Subscribe here by clicking the link below
YouTube - KingeL7777777's Channel

*

*Episode 8: Blue Emperor Snakehead*





*Episode 7: Feeding Time... Monster Style: Hand Feeding The Monsters*





*Episode 6: Monster Fish: Lungfish*





*Episode 5: exCichlasoma Ornatum*





*Episode 4: World of Shrimps*





*Episode 3: AQUATIC TREE OF LIFE*





*Episode 2: Fly River Turtle*





*Episode 1: Monster Fish Community*


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thats a cool video man.. that little dat looks super nice!..cant wait


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

looks great man , i love the music too man good choice [email protected]!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys! Gonna do a monster fish show here in BCA itself. Lol!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

nice vid! yea we need to see a feeding vid lol. see how much those monsters eat. if i had that many fish to feed, id be broke haha


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> nice vid! yea we need to see a feeding vid lol. see how much those monsters eat. if i had that many fish to feed, id be broke haha


i agree....we need to see something fed them thats *LIVE*


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> nice vid! yea we need to see a feeding vid lol. see how much those monsters eat. if i had that many fish to feed, id be broke haha


Lol! Yep next episode will be feeding time. I'm broke already but still can't let them go. I work hard to get them.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

ben_mbu said:


> i agree....we need to see something fed them thats *LIVE*


LIVE feeders will be soon in some other future episodes. I will ask charles to orders some feeders for but not sure how many as I think 1000 2-3 inches feeders will be enough. But not sure how much they would cost me.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, that is quite the tank you have. You could probably donate most of the collection to the Vancouver Aquarium if you ever run out of space, get them to give you a 5 year membership in return.


----------



## jono963 (Apr 24, 2010)

Sick stuff man! How big is that tank?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

stratos said:


> Wow, that is quite the tank you have. You could probably donate most of the collection to the Vancouver Aquarium if you ever run out of space, get them to give you a 5 year membership in return.


Will keep them till they die of old age. I tried to donate 3 electric eels before and they turned it down.

BTW my trip to NY got delay but still able to pick up the aro.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

jono963 said:


> Sick stuff man! How big is that tank?


Check other my treads. Don't wanna keep typing it too much.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> pm sent


I will let you know when the time comes. I want my WC silver aros first and more jurunese cats.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

nice one earl! mabuhay!!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

keitarosan said:


> nice one earl! mabuhay!!


Thanks bro!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Lol! Yep next episode will be feeding time. I'm broke already but still can't let them go. I work hard to get them.


Yes, I can see your collections cost a fortune. You must have over 50 monsters in there. How big is your tank & filtrations ?????

I really enjoyed the music and the quality of the video. They looked peaceful in there. You have GREAT COLLECTIONS !!!!!

Many thanks for your sharing and ongoing genuine advice to all of us.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Peterchow said:


> Yes, I can see your collections cost a fortune. You must have over 50 monsters in there. How big is your tank & filtrations ?????
> 
> I really enjoyed the music and the quality of the video. They looked peaceful in there. You have GREAT COLLECTIONS !!!!!
> 
> Many thanks for your sharing and ongoing genuine advice to all of us.


There are more than 100 fish in there and tank size is only 375g with 55g sump. Wish I can save up for a bigger tank. A 700g would be nice.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

igtto210 said:


> The notorious cheap skate finally decided to have a party. buy *World of Warcraft gold *Explaining to a friend how to find his apartment, he said, buy wow gold "Come up to 5M and ring the doorbell with your elbow. When the door open, push with your cheapest wow gold foot."　　"Why use my elbow and foot?"　　"Well, gosh," was the reply, "You're not coming empty-hangded,EVE Online are you?"


WTF!!!????


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> WTF!!!????


looks like you got spam....
nice collection of monsters though...


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

your thread has high traffic  even the spam bot comes and spams on your thread


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

King-eL said:


> WTF!!!????


hahah spammed [email protected]!  ..the spambots like monsters too


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> looks like you got spam....
> nice collection of monsters though...


Lol! Thanks!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> your thread has high traffic  even the spam bot comes and spams on your thread


It must have like it.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> hahah spammed [email protected]!  ..the spambots like monsters too


Maybe they are monster fish keepers too.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

added ep 2.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

HAHHAHAHAHAHAH!!
I bursted in laughter when i played episode 2! HAHAHAHAHA
The baby monster with those childhood music is just hilarious, i definitely didn't see that coming from u! HAHAH


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> HAHHAHAHAHAHAH!!
> I bursted in laughter when i played episode 2! HAHAHAHAHA
> The baby monster with those childhood music is just hilarious, i definitely didn't see that coming from u! HAHAH


It a fisher price's baby theme song. It just fit on video


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! That's awesome! He definitely looks like a baby to me!
hahaha, but that music was not what i expected when you're clearly King EL lol!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> LOL! That's awesome! He definitely looks like a baby to me!
> hahaha, but that music was not what i expected when you're clearly King EL lol!


Just like most monster are, I'm also unpredictable.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LMAO!!! HAHAHAHA!!
I expected him to be munching on something, or chasing after some fish before i hit play! LOL!!
And then that happened! HAHAHA! No more videos of your monsters? =) I request more!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> LMAO!!! HAHAHAHA!!
> I expected him to be munching on something, or chasing after some fish before i hit play! LOL!!
> And then that happened! HAHAHA! No more videos of your monsters? =) I request more!


I have another monster fish vid coming in a few weeks.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

This time do a feeding video Earl and full tank shot as well .


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

dude awesome beast!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> This time do a feeding video Earl and full tank shot as well .


Everytime I need to get a tripod for my camera as I cant hold the food while feeding at the same time. I tried before it just so hard when there are too many mouths to feed.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

aznjayx said:


> dude awesome beast!


Thanks bro


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Everytime I need to get a tripod for my camera as I cant hold the food while feeding at the same time. I tried before it just so hard when there are too many mouths to feed.


Yeah you need a tripod or have it rest on the table. Let see if I am free this weekend and I can bring my camera and do some shooting for you.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> Yeah you need a tripod or have it rest on the table. Let see if I am free this weekend and I can bring my camera and do some shooting for you.


They don't get excited now as the temp is now at 78F. When the temp is at 84F there are water everywhere which makes my mom angry as she doesn't want any splashes to go to her sewing machine and her fabrics. That's why I lower the temp down to 78F so they are not that active when feeding. Saves me food as well.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Very nice vids. keep updating, man.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

H . said:


> Very nice vids. keep updating, man.


Yep for sure


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Added Episode 3: AQUATIC TREE OF LIFE


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Added Episode 3: AQUATIC TREE OF LIFE


look great man. next time try to film them through side glass wall if possible...I think it will be interesting too.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

H . said:


> look great man. next time try to film them through side glass wall if possible...I think it will be interesting too.


Yep. Gonna try that next time.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Added ep. 4. Not really the monster type but what the hell. It's my friend's shrimps tank that I took some vid.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

I want to see one of your floating frogs


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

vdub said:


> I want to see one of your floating frogs


Floating frogs are all sold. I will order next time.


----------



## RTG (Oct 23, 2010)

wow. nice video!!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

RTG said:


> wow. nice video!!


Thank you RTG!!!!


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Good vids, bro. are those shrimp easy to keep?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

H . said:


> Good vids, bro. are those shrimp easy to keep?


Easy to keep if you know what you're doin. Thanks BTW.

I got another video coming up soon.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

New episode added of excichlasoma ornatum


----------



## Oliverrem (May 15, 2010)

Your tanks are gorgeous! i really love the tree of life one and your turtle looks so cute! i normally dont really like turtles but my gosh its so cute.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Like the soundtrack of episode 5 nice one


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Oliverrem said:


> Your tanks are gorgeous! i really love the tree of life one and your turtle looks so cute! i normally dont really like turtles but my gosh its so cute.


Lol! Thanks! The turtle is no longer with me. It's now with Stephen aka MananaP.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

bowman00 said:


> Like the soundtrack of episode 5 nice one


Thank you!


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

The Ornatum looks amazing. Thanks for updating.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

H . said:


> The Ornatum looks amazing. Thanks for updating.


Been away for awhile. Haven't made new video yet but I got a salt water underwater feeding video soon.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Added Episode 6: Monster Fish: Lungfish


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

LOVE the visual and sound effects. Very nicely done. That is an amazing collection. How many gals is that?


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

looks good man, love the pieball and the AUL


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

jordonsmum said:


> LOVE the visual and sound effects. Very nicely done. That is an amazing collection. How many gals is that?


It's a custom 375g acrylic tank.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> looks good man, love the pieball and the AUL


Thanks bro!


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

woweeee.. I'm green with envy over here  Would LOVE to see a full tank shot.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

jordonsmum said:


> woweeee.. I'm green with envy over here  Would LOVE to see a full tank shot.


Go to this link
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/memb...7/full-tank-shot-jdm-style-2011-update-13272/


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

New episode added of a feeding video. Vid is a kinda shaky as I place the camera on my forehead. They were already been feed before this vid was shot. So I just did some hand feeding on some of the fish that were still hungry. Enjoy


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Next episode will be feeding vids for bottom dweller.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Added episode 8. Blue emperor snakehead changing his color mode.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Added episode 8. Blue emperor snakehead changing his color mode.


Thanks for updating. So this guy just hates that knife?

Looks very relaxed, man.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

H . said:


> Thanks for updating. So this guy just hates that knife?
> 
> Looks very relaxed, man.


Yep somehow he doesn't like the knife whenever he does not have a good day.


----------

